# My Caliper Painting and discs with Pics !!!



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All

Finally got around to doing my calipers after getting all gear together. Had high temp decals from fleabay and used Hycote high temp paint/lacquer.

First had wire brush on drill to remove all rust/debris off calipers and discs inc disc edge. Also had spray break cleaner from car booty :thumb:



















Then removed pads/spring clip and wear sensors etc so i could do the whole caliper virtually.










Masked off discs first to do the outer edges and centres.



















Then masked off callipers.










Sprayed with Red Hycote high temp paint which leaves a powder like coating but VERY smooth, also sanded between coats with fine wet/dry.










Applied decals when FULLY dried, i first made mistake of not letting paint dry fully was only touch dry, when i removed the decal it also removed the paint.....










Applid several coats of High Temp High Gloss engine lacquer.



















Replaced pads etc and also sprayed the retaining spring clip black with some leftover hammerite i found.

Then applied FK1000p sealant to discs/callipers.










Battery went flat on camera and no pics of when wheel back on though.

They are looking awesome though and very professional plus beading nicely.

Cheers


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, great attention to detail on the disc painting. looks great


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job mate


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats look super, loving the caliper work particularly


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great, get those batteries charged and pop up a pic with the wheels on :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:, looks 'factory' on the calipers.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

excellent finish looks like new


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks fantastic, good as new

any pics of it now with the wheel on?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I really want to paint my calipers white and put a red Fiat logo on them, since you can't really see them through the wheels so it'll be nice and subtle, but I have no idea which bits can be painted 

Is it easy? Knowing me I'd end up painting the wrong bits...


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Looks great.

Always wanted to do my Alfas calipers but they are so rough and pitted it would be a waste of time and paint.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Just clean them up and use filler spray, sand them between coats until they are nice and smooth then do what i did.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

bilabonic said:


> Just clean them up and use filler spray, sand them between coats until they are nice and smooth then do what i did.


Will give that a go soon. What brand of paint/filler spray ? Plasti Kote?

Want to de-swirl her first.
Africa Grey Metalic looks great when washed and waxed but too many scratches from the bl00dy neighbours kids riding their bikes in and out of my drive. 

Still have to find my McGards wheel lock key first :wall:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Out of interest, what products did you use? Always think this is good reference information :thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Out of interest, what products did you use? Always think this is good reference information :thumb:


As in my post mate, All Hycote high temp sprays. I did not use the standard clear lacquer but the high gloss engine enamel.

I also did not need filller spray as mine were fairly smooth anyway but any brand would do.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

sweeeeeeet dude 

i gotta do that:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## timthetinyhorse (May 25, 2009)

looks great, think i will do mine next week

you got a pic with the wheel on?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice mate.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

timthetinyhorse said:


> looks great, think i will do mine next week
> 
> you got a pic with the wheel on?


Taken on my mob so not very good.





































:thumb:


----------



## R26F1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Really good job there mate !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb - with such open wheels it must make a massive improvement to the overall look of each corner :thumb:


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

you have done a perfect job there, bet you are made up with the final finish.

Amazing how you did all this on the car too! top job

How many tins of paint did you use and what grade of wet and dry did you use? did you not use any primer... thanks


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work! a great improvment


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I assume you didn't use the lacquer on the discs?

Nice job, look great with the wheel back on and the discs cleaned.

Chris.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

One of the best caliper jobs I've seen :thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> I assume you didn't use the lacquer on the discs?
> 
> Nice job, look great with the wheel back on and the discs cleaned.
> 
> Chris.


No Mate did not bother, but did apply sealant.

I also applied 5 coats of red and at least 8 coats of lacquer, i just kept applying thin coats every 20 mins.

Cheers


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That certainly gave the calipers a good covering.

How do you find the disc hubs to clean?

Chris.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

excellent job, certainly better than me, a paint brush & some hammerite! :thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> That certainly gave the calipers a good covering.
> 
> How do you find the disc hubs to clean?
> 
> Chris.


Very easy with drill and wire attachment, done in 5 mins, same for calipers.


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

so did you use a wire bit like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-75mm-Wire-Cup-Brush-Drill-wheel-Abrasive_W0QQitemZ250446052532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM?hash=item3a4fbf7cb4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1683%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

you are in wales yeh, not far from me..... want a job lol


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea but longer and narrower to get in the tight spots/corners. Had it from Wilkinsons for £2.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome transformation :thumb:


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

something more like this


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea, it can then get into the corners on disc and smaller nooks/crannies on calipers.

I am about to start on my rear ones now, spray discs tonight, leave car on ramps and do calipers in morning.


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

so you spraying the disc silver like before, keep us posted as you got to finish this with the rears to complete.

what is this FK1000p sealant?


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic, any chance of a side on shot of the car once rears are done


----------



## Mirius (Jun 12, 2009)

Impressive! Great to see a job well done.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

mobileman said:


> Fantastic, any chance of a side on shot of the car once rears are done


Yea no probs. Think car will be on stands for couple days though as i'm changing plugs same time and found a slight oil leak in one tube, so going to replace them all inc seals.

:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Random thread bump.
Think these calipers look the nuts now.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Never did get a final piccy!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job - they looking new again!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Excellent job, wish I had the confidence to do this !


----------



## Jason.dodd (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks amazing (Y), mine next?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks good mate, you have done a pretty professional job on them 

Sutty


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Handy little guide to help me do mine when my car finally arrives, excellent job 

I can see from the pictures I've been sent that the Brembo's are looking a little pink


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb job there:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top class work


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice, going to do mine once it warms up abit.

Sutty.


----------

